# opinions on Lamar MX30



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Lamar is a pretty cheap brand. What are they asking?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Unless they're $30 I wouldn't bother. Toe straps instead of caps (caps are the way to go) and those ratchets look like they'd be a pain. Seems like a buget binding to me. Better off getting some used Burton stuff, at least you know there are tons of parts out there for them, and tons of replacement stuff available from the manufacturer if you need. Baseplates are guaranteed for life, etc.


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Unless they're $30 I wouldn't bother. Toe straps instead of caps (caps are the way to go) and those ratchets look like they'd be a pain. Seems like a buget binding to me. Better off getting some used Burton stuff, at least you know there are tons of parts out there for them, and tons of replacement stuff available from the manufacturer if you need. Baseplates are guaranteed for life, etc.




its funny you said that they are 35$ haha, Also i was looking at the idea of getting new bindings aswell and just getting a used board then upgrading it probably next season or during the off season the bindings i was thinking about purchasing new are "Burton Freestyle" i would be able to get them at 99$


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lmessiah said:


> Also i was looking at the idea of getting new bindings aswell and just getting a used board then upgrading it probably next season or during the off season the bindings i was thinking about purchasing new are "Burton Freestyle" i would be able to get them at 99$


I would get the freestyles LONG before I'd get the lamars, even at 3 times the price. But again, the freestyle still has a toe strap instead of a cap. For a little more money the Burton Custom bindings have a proper toe cap, and I think a better heel strap.

Looks like the going rate on the Custom is about $112 for S or L. If you need medium you'll have to pay a little more.

Check Kijiji or CL for something in the mid-range of burtons lineup. I bought brand new Diodes for $250 shipped to my door off Kijiji. They retail for $399 in Canada.


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I would get the freestyles LONG before I'd get the lamars, even at 3 times the price. But again, the freestyle still has a toe strap instead of a cap. For a little more money the Burton Custom bindings have a proper toe cap, and I think a better heel strap.
> 
> Looks like the going rate on the Custom is about $112 for S or L. If you need medium you'll have to pay a little more.
> 
> Check Kijiji or CL for something in the mid-range of burtons lineup. I bought brand new Diodes for $250 shipped to my door off Kijiji. They retail for $399 in Canada.


thanks man ill keep looking around then, Ill be sure to keep in mind that a Toe cap is more preferable than the toe strap.


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

So stumbled on these while i was looking for something and being not an expert and being able to ask someone who is far more knowledgeable than myself i thought id ask you guys what you though about this package i have found









(159W kemper board) I am 5'11 185lbs boot size 10/10.5 wearing a burton jet size 10








Burton Custom Bindings! All white size large

both for 100$


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The wide is unnecessary for your size. A regular width would be fine for you. That Kemper board is likely to be older as well. I'd probably keep looking if it was me. The Customs are the nicest thing there, and they alone are not worth $100 used IMO.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Board is too wide and from a no-name brand. bindings are average and pretty old looking. if you can get the bindings for $50 by themselves, it'd be worth it if they're in good condition. I wouldn't consider that board though


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

alright wicked guys, thanks for the input


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Board is too wide and from a no-name brand. bindings are average and pretty old looking. if you can get the bindings for $50 by themselves, it'd be worth it if they're in good condition. I wouldn't consider that board though


Did you just say Kemper was a no-name company? They're long gone, but no name they were not! :laugh: I'd hazard a guess that at least 50% of people that started boarding in the early 90's either rented a Kemper as their first board, or bought one as their first board.

That said, if the OP can talk the guy down to even $70 or so I'd say pick up the combo, use it as is for a bit as a first board, and pick up a new board in 2 months when the end of season sales are on. Win-win...


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Did you just say Kemper was a no-name company? They're long gone, but no name they were not! :laugh: I'd hazard a guess that at least 50% of people that started boarding in the early 90's either rented a Kemper as their first board, or bought one as their first board.
> 
> That said, if the OP can talk the guy down to even $70 or so I'd say pick up the combo, use it as is for a bit as a first board, and pick up a new board in 2 months when the end of season sales are on. Win-win...



Yea that's what I am thinking, also the customs are like new only used ~10 times and they are from 2011 so that's why I'm planning to offer 70$ ten upgrade my board in a few months


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Did you just say Kemper was a no-name company? They're long gone, but no name they were not! :laugh: I'd hazard a guess that at least 50% of people that started boarding in the early 90's either rented a Kemper as their first board, or bought one as their first board.
> 
> That said, if the OP can talk the guy down to even $70 or so I'd say pick up the combo, use it as is for a bit as a first board, and pick up a new board in 2 months when the end of season sales are on. Win-win...


Ok maybe not no name back in the day, but this isn't exactly back in the day. It's worst almost nothing nowdays.

That said, you're suggestion to get the set-up for $70 if possible is a great idea. It's like buying the bindings for $50 and having a 3 month rental for another $20. Plus, you can use it as a practice board/thrasher once you pick up a new one.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Did you just say Kemper was a no-name company? They're long gone, but no name they were not! :laugh: I'd hazard a guess that at least 50% of people that started boarding in the early 90's either rented a Kemper as their first board, or bought one as their first board.
> 
> That said, if the OP can talk the guy down to even $70 or so I'd say pick up the combo, use it as is for a bit as a first board, and pick up a new board in 2 months when the end of season sales are on. Win-win...


don't go acting like Kemper didn't suck a big dick. always. forever. 


go on, ride your Kemper.... i'll fuck you up on my Hooger Booger or my Checker Pig BEOTCH!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> don't go acting like Kemper didn't suck a big dick. always. forever.
> 
> go on, ride your Kemper.... i'll fuck you up on my Hooger Booger or my Checker Pig BEOTCH!!


Fuck yeah! I rode the balls off my '95 Kemper Freestyle. They called it a freestyle but it was actually pretty damn stiff and quite heavily cambered. I even raced the thing a bit in high school! :blink:

I still have mine in the basement, was debating about bringing it out in the spring for a retro-day!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i had a set of inserts strip while i was riding one as probably a 12 year old.... front binding tore straight of the board..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

peep that fresh ballerina stance yo..looks like about 15 inches (that's what she said)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i had a set of inserts strip while i was riding one as probably a 12 year old.... front binding tore straight of the board..


Shit! I had the opposite happen. Bought a no-name board in '94, inserts pulled right out on the first run! Brought it back, store was going out of business, owner went over to the wall and took the Kemper (with an MSRP of $750) off the wall and gave it to me! :yahoo:

I think Kemper, like burton, had a rental line and a regular line. Unfortunately many people hated the Kemper rental line. Some of their stuff was actually really good for the '90s! If I haven't yet posted a pic of the '95 FS I'll do that soon...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> peep that fresh ballerina stance yo..looks like about 15 inches (that's what she said)


Love the pink! lol I think this first example is Vanilla Ice...










Here's what my Kemper looked like, I'll have to get pics of mine. Complete with an epoxy repair I did to it after a skier gouged my edge. The epoxy is still there! :blink:


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> don't go acting like Kemper didn't suck a big dick. always. forever.
> 
> 
> go on, ride your Kemper.... i'll fuck you up on my Hooger Booger or my Checker Pig BEOTCH!!


But you will never beat my LOOK Trick Stick!


----------

